# Did you vote in the 2014 mid-terms?



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not just every four years. Just a survey of the environmental action on this forum. Might make a difference in how we treat our coastal zones. If you don't respond I would assume you did not vote. Think about it the next time you are close to salt water and do not like what you see.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

As a 30+ year Marietta, Georgia, (Cobb County) resident I can't recall seeing any coastal saltwater oriented referendums on any ballot. Thus I think the logic behind your statement and subsequent assumptions are flawed.

However I have seen water war related items regarding fresh water and neighboring states.

BTW there was a runoff election yesterday.
Here's the elected Republican candidate for Governor of Georgia






and here's the Democratic Candidate






You can't get any further polarized than this, and the environment is NOT a real priority for either side.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> The Kemp one is a joke, right? God help you and the state of georgia if it's real


It's real. Hard to believe, but real.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I vote every election and always have both as a GA resident and as a FL resident.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I always vote, on policy and my wallet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Five voters so far. Looks like Kemp wants to chainsaw Georgia regulations. Environmental/coastal water regulations?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Five voters so far. Looks like Kemp wants to chainsaw Georgia regulations. Environmental/coastal water regulations?


I'd be voting for him if I were in GA. The alternative appears to be more of the corrupt nepotism that is ruining Fulton County and the city of Atlanta, but applied at the State level.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Kinda wish I could vote in GA instead of FL, I'd vote for any candidate not wanting/willing to dry F*@& Apalachicola & the Apalachicola River, literally and figuratively.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I'd be voting for him if I were in GA. The alternative appears to be more of the corrupt nepotism that is ruining Fulton County and the city of Atlanta, but applied at the State level.


So I understand that by that statement, water is less important to you than making sure corrupt party X is not in a leadership position at the state level. In other words, which leader is more likely to support legislation that may improve or stop continued degradation of the coastal zone?

Ten 2014 midterm voters from Microskiff so far.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

this seems like spill over from that other wonderful thread.

water is not the only issue to consider as a voter, FL or GA. I, as many others here, are not willing to sacrifice our stance on other issues just to MAYBE solve the water issue. as has been pointed out, outdoorsmen often find themselves between a rock and a hard place when heading to the polls.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

And now I'm in that awkward position of also agreeing with a Seminole...what's this place coming to.

Well said @321nole ^ Very rare to get to vote for someone you really respect, or agree with on all options, mostly just voting the lesser of two evils anymore.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

321nole said:


> this seems like spill over from that other wonderful thread.
> 
> water is not the only issue to consider as a voter, FL or GA. I, as many others here, are not willing to sacrifice our stance on other issues just to MAYBE solve the water issue. as has been pointed out, outdoorsmen often find themselves between a rock and a hard place when heading to the polls.


Amigo that is a short term decision, but I respect it. However no complaints when there is less quality water to enjoy. Political policies/decisions/law generally do not impact our lives now. Democracy is a slow process.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

^ I didn't take his response to mean that he's short sighted on water quality issues, I took it to mean he can't compromise a lot of other principals to support one issue. It's a tough spot to be in, but a lot of people on both sides of the aisle are in it.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

today's politics don't offer long term options, and there's no way for a middle of the road candidate to succeed without being drowned out by the knuckleheads on either side.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> ^ I didn't take his response to mean that he's short sighted on water quality issues, I took it to mean he can't compromise a lot of other principals to support one issue. It's a tough spot to be in, but a lot of people on both sides of the aisle are in it.


I get a little bit of joy out of the discomfort it brought you to agree with me lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> So I understand that by that statement, water is less important to you than making sure corrupt party X is not in a leadership position at the state level. In other words, which leader is more likely to support legislation that may improve or stop continued degradation of the coastal zone?


You sound like the Mob. Hyperbole around "water" and general demonization of anyone who doesn't align with you completely on that one, singular, specific issue. 

So here's a little hyperbole right back at you. If the Communist Taliban KKK party was running a candidate that took the strongest stance on clean water and coastal conservation would you vote for that candidate at the expense of every other value, issue, or priority included in that candidate's platform? 

Well? Would you?

*hy·per·bo·le
[hīˈpərbəlē]
NOUN*

*exaggerated statements or claims not meant to be taken literally.*


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I think your poll reflects how many members could careless about your poll.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> ^ I didn't take his response to mean that he's short sighted on water quality issues, I took it to mean he can't compromise a lot of other principals to support one issue. It's a tough spot to be in, but a lot of people on both sides of the aisle are in it.


Most people are more complex than one issue...especially those of us who are parents.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

makin moves said:


> I think your poll reflects how many members could careless about your poll.


all "yes or no" polls from now on should include a third "dont care" option


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Kinda wish I could vote in GA instead of FL, I'd vote for any candidate not wanting/willing to dry F*@& Apalachicola & the Apalachicola River, literally and figuratively.


I lived in Forsyth county for the better part of a decade. Its no fun up there either when the Corps empties Lake Lanier to send water downstream to people who claim the water is theirs before its even crossed state lines. Again...a complex issue that will require compromise and better resource / usage planning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I vote! I am stayin out if this thread though, it’s just gonna be more back and fourth like the last 6 environmental threads! At least those threads were about the environment, this one is just about starting a pissing match!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You will vote for the liberal or you are racist, hate water, hate women, hate the poor, etc. gtfo


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I hear you 'brains...but I'm done rolling over for the Mob. 

My kids are Dreamers too and I'll stand my ground for all of us.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Really did not ask why you chose not to vote or vote, just if you voted to establish how much democractic participation is present here. I am 62 years old and have lived within 25 miles of the gulf coast most of my life. Baby boomers messed it up.. now we need to change policy to fix it. Just a wake up call to go to the polls. I am considering public service over the remainder of my life. Another point for the critics of current government, get involved and nominate a friend to run for office.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Yes, I vote! I am stayin out if this thread though, it’s just gonna be more back and fourth like the last 6 environmental threads! At least those threads were about the environment, this one is just about starting a pissing match!


You did not stay out of it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

321nole said:


> all "yes or no" polls from now on should include a third "dont care" option


The I don't care is what concerns me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> You sound like the Mob. Hyperbole around "water" and general demonization of anyone who doesn't align with you completely on that one, singular, specific issue.
> 
> So here's a little hyperbole right back at you. If the Communist Taliban KKK party was running a candidate that took the strongest stance on clean water and coastal conservation would you vote for that candidate at the expense of every other value, issue, or priority included in that candidate's platform?
> 
> ...


The examples would not take a water quality stance.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

makin moves said:


> I think your poll reflects how many members could careless about your poll.


That is a major problem in this country if you think your vote does not matter.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> ^ I didn't take his response to mean that he's short sighted on water quality issues, I took it to mean he can't compromise a lot of other principals to support one issue. It's a tough spot to be in, but a lot of people on both sides of the aisle are in it.


What real differences do other issues make in your every day life besides breathing clean air, drinking clean water, and having a beautiful, natural place to enjoy when you are not working?
I have three good friends and a brother that built very profitable businesses during the onerous regulatory periods of 2006 to 2016. So when the gentlemen says he will chainsaw regulations in Georgia I would ask for a list of the trees he wants to cut down.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> That is a major problem in this country if you think your vote does not matter.


agree.

however, the I don't care option could be more reflective of the lacking desire to have these sorts of discussions on a fishing forum


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> What real differences do other issues make in your every day life besides breathing clean air, drinking clean water, and having a beautiful, natural place to enjoy when you are not working?
> I have three good friends and a brother that built very profitable businesses during the onerous regulatory periods of 2006 to 2016. So when the gentlemen says he will chainsaw regulations in Georgia I would ask for a list of the trees he wants to cut down.


I have a real issue with anyone who supports programs providing free tuition, healthcare, and aid without explaining how those things will be paid for and regulated because I know damn well they intend to take more of my hard earned money for such ventures.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> That is a major problem in this country if you think your vote does not matter.


That was referring to voting on your poll. In which case your poll doesn't matter. Election voting does matter. I hope that clears it up.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I lived in Forsyth county for the better part of a decade. Its no fun up there either when the Corps empties Lake Lanier to send water downstream to people who claim the water is theirs before its even crossed state lines. Again...a complex issue that will require compromise and better resource / usage planning.


Agree completely. I think they should get the lake to a manageable level then start fresh from there, meaning water in = water out. Past history good or bad is a wash. Short of preventing catastrophic flooding I think the management should be done by nature, meaning if we're in a drought we're in it together, oysters and the bay may suffer in drought conditions and I am ok with that, ATL continuing to wash cars and water lawns in those conditions like nothing is wrong, is a problem for me. Like you said a complex problem.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

After what I have seen the last 10yrs on the liberal side the choice is easy.....either vote for common sense or vote for suicidal policies.....never thought I see the day


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> The examples would not take a water quality stance.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Just VOTE.......get out there and let YOUR voice be heard !!! If some of us spent as much time working with others for a cause, as is spent on various forums spewing ONLY "what I deem right & good" there just MIGHT be some positive results. Have a nice evening everyone !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

J-Dad said:


> It's real. Hard to believe, but real.


good taste in chain saws....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

321nole said:


> I have a real issue with anyone who supports programs providing free tuition, healthcare, and aid without explaining how those things will be paid for and regulated because I know damn well they intend to take more of my hard earned money for such ventures.


Did you want them to take your hard earned money to bail out farmers after the trade war backfires? I'd rather my money go to help pay some kids tuition or healthcare rather than to bolster a pissing contest


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

2014? 2018-2020 is far more interesting since I hear MilSpec and Leo speak openly about CWII nearly daily now. The same say the past will be the future. The melting pot will become the refinery. The United States shall boil and bubble and flare with fear and much loathing: Dem Socs against R Kochs against white ShitLibs, woman against man, modest gay againts lbgjJQ2M9P4txyz..against all, neo-pagan against Christian against Jizzlamo Fashionists, against enviro-freak against corporation against subsidized property owner, worker against boss against cultural Marxist SJW, west against east against south against North against my state, Mexico Norte', bait caster against spinner against fluff chucker. It will crack and separate along every line imaginable, and some not. What a time to be alive- however fleeting- just messing with you. I am sensitive to full moons and loons. Voting. But not for proponents of a USSA. Ever. I would Vote for Mark Twain though. 

Ex uno, Plura. *Q *


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> View attachment 34856
> 
> 
> After what I have seen the last 10yrs on the liberal side the choice is easy.....either vote for common sense or vote for suicidal policies.....never thought I see the day


I Bet...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I think a lot of people (especially older generations who really experienced the cold war) hear socialism and think of communism, the USSR etc.
> 
> Fyi- Younger people advocating socialist ideas are not advocating that. Social democracy is not a communist government


What the heck is a social democracy?_

If you mean this:
Social democracy_ is a political, _social_ and economic ideology that supports economic and _social_ interventions to promote _social_ justice within the framework of a liberal _democratic_ polity and capitalist economy.

Please explain how advocating socialist ideas is not advocating communism.

Keep in mind that socialism is the last step before communism according to Marx and his dialectical process. I am assuming you do not know who he was because of your original post.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Really did not ask why you chose not to vote or vote, just if you voted to establish how much democractic participation is present here. I am 62 years old and have lived within 25 miles of the gulf coast most of my life. Baby boomers messed it up.. now we need to change policy to fix it. Just a wake up call to go to the polls. I am considering public service over the remainder of my life. Another point for the critics of current government, get involved and nominate a friend to run for office.


I would love to, but I've said way worse things than Trump ever thought about


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> What the heck is a social democracy?
> 
> Please explain how advocating socialist ideas is not advocating communism.
> Keep in mind that socialism is the last step before communism according to Marx and his dialectical process. I am assuming you do not know who he was because of your original post.


It's socialism without the gulag (for now)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> It's socialism without the gulag (for now)


Well stated. Our "education system" has really f..... this country up.

I hope TN is not a product of Fl State.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Well stated. Our "education system" has really f..... this country up.


The problem with socialism is that it looks so good on paper. It's unicorns and rainbows and hugs for everyone. Unfortunately it just doesn't work in practice due to the nature of biological systems (which humans are), similar to the reasons why true libertarianism won't work. I wrote a pretty extensive essay on the subject, but this is just a internet forum for little boats, so we should all just calm down.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Margaret Thatcher was a smart lady...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SP,
You are spot on.

I earned a B.A. in pol.sci. way back before pcs' and snowflakes. Now I am a dinosaur!!!!!!!!!!

I and a lot of other folks have put a lot of sweat and more into this country and my tolerance to drivel is just about gone.

You give good advice.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I'll just enjoy the 4% growth announced today that all the economists said was " IMPOSSIBLE". https://money.cnn.com/2016/10/11/news/economy/trump-four-percent-growth-economists/index.html


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect! https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/stacey-abrams-im-running-governor-200000-debt-191600455.html


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Perfect! https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/stacey-abrams-im-running-governor-200000-debt-191600455.html


Lots of people have debt...I don't think that is a disqualification. 

I'd be more concerned about her back taxes and what appears to be a habit of deferring things because she knows she can get on a payment plan later. How would she lead a state legislature on topics like balanced budgets and etc?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

crboggs said:


> Lots of people have debt...I don't think that is a disqualification.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about her back taxes and what appears to be a habit of deferring things because she knows she can get on a payment plan later. How would she lead a state legislature on topics like balanced budgets and etc?


Exactly! I can't budget my own money but ill be able to budget your money. Classic!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Two of her high school supporters came by the house and I "got" to ask some questions about why they are stumping for her

1. free college
2. decriminalize pot....
3. anti-gun

etc,etc,etc..........

Figures


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> And btw- things Trump is currently doing are more communist (i.e. Assault on free press, banning pool reporters, etc) than some hippie college kids advocating free college (which I'm really not sure why people would be against )


Mainly because I'd be the one paying for the "free college".


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarpon Nole said:


> And btw- things Trump is currently doing are more communist (i.e. Assault on free press, banning pool reporters, etc) than some hippie college kids advocating free college (which I'm really not sure why people would be against )


Who was banned? For how long? Did they act in a unprofessional way?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> And btw- things Trump is currently doing are more communist (i.e. Assault on free press, banning pool reporters, etc) than some hippie college kids advocating free college (which I'm really not sure why people would be against )


Man you contradict yourself.
I did not find any posts calling folks communists.

Calling the "press" out for false reporting and supporting all the liberal agendas even if they violate the law is not an assault on free press.Banning certain pool reporters for a lack of decorum is not the same as banning the outfit they work for like Obummer did.

There is nothing free. The cost of college is ridiculous but if u do a little research u will see the cost went through the roof as soon as the gov. guaranteed the loans.

Read an old book titled "Animal Farm" and then read it again.
Good stuff.

Buy u a cold one some time..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

TN if you have a job and collect a paycheck how much of it would you like to give up to pay for these hand outs? 20 30 50 70% Just curious?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Again not advocating anything, but since you had to google social democracy (guess you didn't know what it was) and chose the first Wikipedia page the popped up, you didn't read past the first line:
> 
> Modern social democracy is characterized by a commitment to policies aimed at curbing inequality, oppression of underprivileged groups and poverty,[11] including support for universally accessible public services like care for the elderly, child care, education, health care and workers' compensation.[12] The social democratic movement also has strong connections with the labour movement and trade unions and is supportive of collective bargaining rights for workers as well as measures to extend democratic decision-making beyond politics into the economic sphere in the form of co-determination for employees and other economic stakeholders.[13]


Just because u paint a "junker" Ferrari red does not make it a Ferrari .


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Reading The Communist Manifesto is eye opening as well. Gulag Archipelago is a good follow up read.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Why was Stalin anti social democracy ? Because it's not communism
> 
> They should have picked a better name with out socialist in it
> 
> ...


 Agree with you on corporate handouts. The question still remains how much would you be willing to give up?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Why was Stalin anti social democracy ? Because it's not communism
> 
> They should have picked a better name with out socialist in it
> 
> ...


I think the point that I was making is that many of the participants and instigators of the October revolution wanted the sorts of things that social democrats want, because, you know, it all sounds so nice...they got their revolution and lo and behold in a few short years a rough and merciless man runs the entire state (as is wont to happen). Income equality and free shit they hoped for didn't seem to happen; many of them ended up in gulag or massacred by Cossacks. A major point that I took from Gulag Archipelago is that idealists get used and tossed aside when no longer useful. Be careful that you don't end up as one of them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Why was Stalin anti social democracy ? Because it's not communism
> 
> They should have picked a better name with out socialist in it
> 
> ...


I'm also with you on corporate handouts. Subsidies are a major portion of the current big sugar issue.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> And btw- things Trump is currently doing are more communist (i.e. Assault on free press, banning pool reporters, etc) than some hippie college kids advocating free college (which I'm really not sure why people would be against )


And FAIL. Again http://www.baltimoresun.com/enterta...g/bs-ae-zontv-trumpvpress-20170304-story.html


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Guys I'm not advocating anything. I'm a registered republican (an actual republican not this current trump/Evangelical/racist party.) small government good. Communism bad
> 
> But capitalism left unchecked is not good. There are some social (there's that evil word again) that can counteract some of these issues
> 
> I'm out


RINO.TDS.

Soooooooooo, if you are for Trump,believe in God and want to enforce the laws of the US ie. immigration laws u are not an actual Republican....

Well I beg to differ.....I hazard to guess I was a registered Rep. before u were born

Now u only get a warm beer


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If there was an objective free press, the White House wouldn't have to use social media to go around it to get information out to the people. If they reported rather than editorialized they wouldn't get called out for fake news. And if they had manners and behaved respectfully they wouldn't get kicked out of press conferences.

The media just can't get their head around the difference in administrations after 8 years of being spoon fed cheerleaders...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

topnative2 said:


> Now u only get a warm beer


 a O doules will be fine.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

crboggs said:


> If there was an objective free press, the White House wouldn't have to use social media to go around it to get information out to the people. If they reported rather than editorialized they wouldn't get called out for fake news. And if they had manners and behaved respectfully they wouldn't get kicked out of press conferences.
> 
> The media just can't get their head around the difference in administrations after 8 years of being spoon fed cheerleaders...


 You will get Crown on the rocks


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just want a Four Loko and some beef jerky.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

say what? had to google that one! stop teasing the censors

somethin like pouring irsh whiskey in one's coffee..got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> You will get Crown on the rocks


Heh...a little Tito's (American vodka!) and I'm good.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> And FAIL. Again http://www.baltimoresun.com/enterta...g/bs-ae-zontv-trumpvpress-20170304-story.html


This is an old article you have a link to here. It is from march 4th, 2017, less than 2 months into the Trump administration. It is hardly an objective evaluation of which administration is harsher on the free press.

The kicking out of the press that I believe tarpon nole was referring to just happened this week - a CNN pool reporter was banned (admittedly for only 1 media event) because she asked a question the president didn't like. Additionally, many news outlets including those at FoxNews that are the news section (as opposed to the "entertainment" portion of their programming) stood up for the reporter and her legitimacy in asking the question that got her kicked out...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

yobata said:


> This is an old article you have a link to here. It is from march 4th, 2017, less than 2 months into the Trump administration. It is hardly an objective evaluation of which administration is harsher on the free press.
> 
> The kicking out of the press that I believe tarpon nole was referring to just happened this week - a CNN pool reporter was banned (admittedly for only 1 media event) because she asked a question the president didn't like. Additionally, many news outlets including those at FoxNews that are the news section (as opposed to the "entertainment" portion of their programming) stood up for the reporter and her legitimacy in asking the question that got her kicked out...


You watch Faux News? My day is ruined. At-least the current ownership group still has daily propaganda updates, I mean press briefings. As I recall, the Obama Administration put many many reporters on restrictions for showing their ass. 
The Lesson: Show your ass you loose your white house press pass.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok. Let’s see what The NY Times said. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/...ld-trump-targets-journalists-thank-obama.html


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

K3anderson said:


> Ok. Let’s see what The NY Times said. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/...ld-trump-targets-journalists-thank-obama.html


Thank you for posting that! Also the reporter that was supposedly ban was treated like shit by CNN and the other a little over a year ago when she worked for the Daily caller. They trashed her and the company that she worked for because they didn't approve of her questions she asked the president. Amazing how these so called journalists change their tone when the narrative fits their agenda and she works for them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> Not just every four years. Just a survey of the environmental action on this forum. Might make a difference in how we treat our coastal zones. If you don't respond I would assume you did not vote. Think about it the next time you are close to salt water and do not like what you see.


This is a very wide brush you are painting pictures with. Just because someone doesn't respond you consider that a negative response. Very elemental thinking.

I really hate to break it to you but the environmental issues were around way before the 2014 election cycle and will still be around long after the 2018 midterms. 

The candidates will spew jargon about haw they are going to save the plant and their opponent is going to set it ablaze, happens every election.

For example, we have this senator who is claiming he is saving mosquito lagoon and the other candidate wants to trash it. However, this senator has been in office fighting to save the lagoon and Everglades for 50 years. Both of these areas have become trashed while he has been saving them. I guess he just can't comprehend reality.

Best of luck to whoever you choose to support to fight your war and I am glad to see Kemp won.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> This is from 2016. Again not anything to do with this week


Yes. It shows what your god did. And no one cared. The sheep were told to get mad now though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hillary and Hillary write in? or Bernie?

Which socialist was it? You can tell me I'll keep the secret.


----------

